# Car Tyres



## tackleberry (Nov 29, 2014)

I live in Abu Dhabi, and I need new tyres before my annual registration. Where should I go for value for money tyres, competent fittting - reasonable prices, swift service? Mussafah? Somewhere, errr else? Grateful for any insight, names websites etc..


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Shop around, the main thing is to check the year/month of manufacturer. On the side wall of the tyre there will be a four figure number eg 3415 means Week 34 Year 2015.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

tackleberry said:


> I live in Abu Dhabi, and I need new tyres before my annual registration. Where should I go for value for money tyres, competent fittting - reasonable prices, swift service? Mussafah? Somewhere, errr else? Grateful for any insight, names websites etc..


The corner of Salam Street and AL Falah street (behind the Harley showroom) has a bunch of tyre shops with original tyres. I have colleagues with Porsche and other high end cars who used to get tyres there. https://goo.gl/maps/2tjXBckgTGT2


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

There are lots around, in the city I've used Karmal tyres beside Hilal bank at corner of Najda (6) st and Falah (9) street - small place but the service is decent, balancing good and prices negotiable.

Mussafah I used TyrePlus/National tyres (first exit from highway, u turn at first signal and enter first service road entrance and the shop is on the right) and they were good with a waiting area, the laser wheel alignment there is over priced though so skip that bit..

ADNOC Autoserv at 2454 beside ADEC HQ is ok too, prices might be a little higher but the supervisor is really helpful, location is good and decent Hortons cafe upstairs - also has the least busy drive thru car wash in Abu Dhabi I think!


----------



## tackleberry (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback and for taking the time. Best get my haggling head on!


----------

